# Disable internal speaker or enable jack detection on desktop

## jrittenh

I've got a Lenovo ThinkCentre M55 (8816 CTO) desktop that I'm trying to figure out how to mute the internal speaker on without completely disconnecting it (work PC, don't want to tinker with hardware if I don't have to).  Even if I plug in speakers or headphones into the Audio out or Headphone out jacks, it continues to play via the internal speaker.  The sound card is an AD1983 Intel HDA onboard chip, which doesn't have any "model" options in ALSA.  I've enabled jack detection in the kernel, but that doesn't seem to make any difference.  Is there any way to turn off the internal speaker through the OS or enable jack detection?

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi jrittenh,

Try to disable the internal speaker option in the kernel and compile it afterwards.

Hope it helps.

----------

## jrittenh

What internal speaker option are you referring to?  The generic sound devices option isn't compiled, which is where I find the "PC Speaker" option.  Is there another option you're referring to?

I've tried looking at the ALSA HDA Analyzer tool but I'm not sure what to do with it, as I'm not that familiar with HDA hardware.  If I could just tweak something there, that would be great...I just don't know where to start.

----------

